# Myron mixon



## Dandydon44 (Jan 20, 2010)

Do you guys think Myron mixon reads these BBQ message boards?? Just curious, and if so, which one do yo think he frequents the most?


----------



## Finney (Jan 20, 2010)

No


----------



## Frankvw (Jan 20, 2010)

I remember an interview Gregg had with Lee Ann Whippen and I heared her say that she had no time to go online because of al the competitions, her catering buisines and the "brick&morter" places.

I geuss that Myron has  the same issuis with his classes, his competitions etc etc...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 20, 2010)

Are you looking to get in touch with him?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 20, 2010)

he gets around but mainly stays on the
Basso board, which he checks regularly.

He's also posted on www.carolinabbqtalk.com


----------



## Dandydon44 (Jan 20, 2010)

Basso board???


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 20, 2010)

Ray Basso has The BBQ Forum http://tinyurl.com/53ats.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jan 20, 2010)

I tried to get him to come to Louisiana and he actually replied to my e-mail and was a true gentleman. He didn't commit, but did not close the door. Sure would help get things kicked up another notch around here if a guy like him were to show up.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 25, 2010)

It bugs me the way that the BBQ Pitmasters show depicts him as a real A-hole.  I have had the oportunity to party with the guy a few times and he was nothing more than a southern gentleman.  Oh dont get me wrong, he has a vocabulary of a saylor but not as bad as the TV shows.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't think it's the producers, Bill, I think he's just trying to
create a persona or character that people can easily
identify with.  I've only met him once but he was very nice.


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't know about you guys but if I were to "party" with any of them it would be Lee Ann


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 25, 2010)

I think Diva had it on her interview as well. He doesn't have time.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 27, 2010)

I had Myron on the show last night...he copped to working the "heel" aspect on the show in order to get him to the next level...this is the 3rd time he has been on the show and he has never even approached a curse word...not even close...so it is now plainly obvious what he was trying to do for the show...and he seems to be doing very well at it...he'll be on Craig Ferguson tonight!

*My interview with Myron Part 1:*
[youtube:29iq2b9z]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44pD5yTF_io[/youtube:29iq2b9z]

*Part 2:*
[youtube:29iq2b9z]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwTgGqjRNHk[/youtube:29iq2b9z]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 28, 2010)

Great interview Greg.


----------



## monty3777 (Feb 23, 2010)

Great shows, Greg!


----------

